# Other Languages > jQuery >  [RESOLVED] Photo Resizer - Resize uploaded photo and crop the selected portion

## akhileshbc

Hi guys,

In this web project(PHP) that I am working now, user's photos should be allowed to upload. That's not the problem, but they should be allowed to resize it if the photo doesn't matches the fixed height and width.

So, I am looking for a pre-made solution in jQuery that will allow users to resize the pic by drawing a dotted box and then resizing it. Then it would send the xy coordinates and resized width & height to my php file which will then make use of the imaging functions to crop the unwanted portion.

I have thought about creating one. But don't know whether it would be a good choice to start creating one from scratch.

Do you have some recommendations or do you know something that you might use for this purpose.

Thanks

 :wave:

----------


## akhileshbc

Since I didn't got a reply in here, I thought about writing a jQuery plugin(first time creating a plugin). After going through the tutorial, I found that I was using the wrong keywords in Google to search to find an existing plugin for my needs. It shouldn't be "resizer". It's "cropper"!
So, just searched in Google and got the first result, which was the exact the thing that I was looking.

Link: jCrop Demo

I didn't implemented in my project yet. But from the demo and the documentation, it looks like the perfect one.

 :wave:

----------

